# Tree roots in sump pit



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys, My company doesn't do drain cleaning, so I'm coming to you guys. I bought a house last week, and checked the sump and tree roots were in it.. Guessing they came down drain tile. I'll look closer when I get home. You guys ever see this? If so, how did you deal with it ?
House was built in late 70s , so not sure if they had the same type of drain tile we have now.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Mmm cut em out, toss RootX and fuhgeddaboutit!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I see that once in awhile. Jet or cable the chance of cleaning the entire system is not in your favor. Hard tees, hard 90's. My guess is corrugated over clay. Neither are fun to deal with.

If you attempt a cable, try and stay away from a cutter, use a retriever, preferably 3/8" cable, I'd tap out with a light attempt with 1/2" if things don't feel right. Jet, use the least amount of psi that does the job.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks! Looking at it closer, looks like it actually came through the side of my pit, and not the inlet of the tile... Also looked at the pump. I knew it was old... But not this old... Its original to the house.. Built 12/1977!!!


----------

